# Sagad na sagad



## MickyS

Sagat

I can't find this word anywhere.  It may be a truncated, misspelled, misappropriated or tweaked word.  Any idea as to its meaning or intention?  It was used  in the following context...

"Oo. Sagat sagat ang aking pagmamahal sayo MickyAnne...you are the best my husband".  (MickyAnne is us as a unit.)  This came shortly after our discussion of the word sapat.  It could be that but I wouldn't think she would have misspelled it twice, so I am thinking it is a different word. 

Thanks...

Micky


----------



## niernier

Sorry, I too don't know what it means. Given the context, it's still difficult to tell what it could possibly mean.


----------



## MickyS

Baffled here too.  Thanks for the look.


----------



## MickyS

Maybe the word should be sagad and it would mean...  I expound or offer or muse again and again my love for you MickyAnne (our relationship or our union).


----------



## DotterKat

The text should have been:

Oo. _*Sagad na sagad*_ ang aking pagmamahal sa iyo MickyAnne.  You are the best, my husband.

Yes, my love for you is _*extreme*_ / _*absolute*_ / *consummate* MickyAnne.....

(Some people do say "sagad sagad" instead of sagad na sagad in everyday speech.)

On a side note, I am curious about how you arrived at the last translation you offered -- the one in red type. I can think of no way how _sagad_ can mean _to expound_. If there is a connection, I would like to learn about it.


----------



## MickyS

It was pure conjecture and certainly from my English-based perspective.  My notion was she might be indicating she relates to herself (self-reflection) or to others her love for the relationship.  I was grabbing at proverbial straws.

Thank you for your interpretation.  I am certain that was her intention.


----------



## MickyS

By the way, I was keying on sagad as "often" or "again" when I was making my ill-conceived translation.  Maybe my conjecture makes more sense with that knowledge.


----------

